# 1960 Schwinn Continental Tourist



## JOEL (May 9, 2010)

Went to an awesome estate sale over the weekend and bought this jewel, a 11/1960 Continental Tourist. It has an early Huret speedo in working condition and I even found the box it came in while looking through the basement. It seems all correct but there are a few things I'm not sure about. Unfortunately both Blummels fenders are broken. Any experts out there?


----------



## greenephantom (May 9, 2010)

Very sweet find!  The Blummel fenders were also sold as a general aftermarket item.  These fenders tend to show up on a lot of 70s era Peugeots and the like.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## JOEL (May 9, 2010)

A few more pix...


----------



## Beaverdam (May 17, 2010)

Do the handlebars feel, like, really close? It looks like the seat clamp is backwards, they're usually behind the seatpost.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jun 10, 2010)

That half step Ahtabula crank is cool.  There's a set of Blummels on ebay right now for not much money.


----------



## JOEL (Jun 11, 2010)

Can't find it??? Got a link?


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jun 12, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3076071&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_937


----------



## JOEL (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks! They are similar but not the same model. I'll keep looking.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 1, 2010)

LOVE this!!!!!! Selling?


----------



## j69rr (Nov 1, 2010)

im not an expert  i just know you found a great classic    way to go

 john


----------



## metoo (May 29, 2015)

Hi Joel. Does the back of the rear fender say "Gold Medal". That's what's on the back of mine.


----------



## JOEL (Jun 19, 2015)

Sold long ago...


----------



## Gasbag (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice score! As to the Bleumels, I need a set in white to complete my 62 Hercules 10-speed. I've been looking for over a year and have only found a NOS rear and waiting patiently for a front one to turn up. They do show up on E-Bay periodically but are usually priced higher than I'm willing to pay. SKS makes a reasonable copy that looks like is very close, especially if you reuse the original Bleumel hardware. I'm not sure if the SKS copy is Euro market only.


----------

